# corsair h60 temps normal?



## wandtisch (1. Juli 2012)

hallo ich hoffe mal das passt hier rein auch wenn meine h60 ja keine so richtige wasserkühlung ist ^^ 

also wie gesagt habe ich die corsair h60 mit einem i5 3550 verbaut ... ich lese immer wieder von irgentwelchen leuten die ihre cpu damit unter last auf max 50° kühlen oder weniger ! ...
bei mir wird die cpu bei ca. einer stunde battelfield 3 zwischen 70 und 73° warm ... die wärmeleitpaste ist richtig aufgetragen es ist auch marken paste von ich meine arktic cooling...  (ich müsste nochmal nachschauen aber wenn es nicht wichtig ist habe ich gerade keine lust in den keller zulaufen)
deshalb kann es doch eigentlich nicht normal sein das meine cpu so "heiß" wird oder? 

danke schonmal im voraus

edit: falls es wichtig ist mein gehäuse ist das skarkoon t5


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

Das kann gut sein, die H60 hat nur einen sehr kleinen Radiator und hat daher keine Chance gegen einen guten Luftkühler, bzw kann nur bei sehr hohem Lautstärkepegel näher an den rankommen

Außerdem belasten die meisten nur die CPU, in BF3 heizt aber die Graka ordentlich mit und die warme Luft der Graka etc muss ja auch irgendwie aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## Sn0w1 (1. Juli 2012)

Hmm.. Also das Gehäuse ist hier recht unwichtig, das hat ja nichts mit der WaKü zu tun.. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen das die Temperaturen schon abnormal sind. Mein CPU (Q6600) kommt unter Volllast mit Luftkühlung (und dem Standard Mini Kühler, ka glaube nen 60ger wenn überhaupt) auf grade mal 55-60 grad.

Vllt n bissl zu viel WLP (übrigens: Meistens ist es relativ egal ob markenpaste or not^^) oder aber der radi kühlt zu wenig, was auf niedrige lüfter rpm zurückzuführen wäre.

Allerdings spontan behaupten was da los ist kann ich auch nicht. ZU viel luft im kreislauf?

EDIT: ich111 war n wenig schneller


----------



## type_o (1. Juli 2012)

Welche und wieviele Lüfter hast verbaut? Und in welcher Richtung blasen die die Luft durch den Radi? 

MfG type_o


----------



## Sn0w1 (1. Juli 2012)

Die H60 hat meines wissens nach nur einen 120er Lüfter..^^


----------



## Uter (1. Juli 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

